# Critical Skills Work Visa Application



## mokigu (Oct 17, 2018)

Good day

I’m interested in applying for the Critical Skills Work Visa who holds a BSc (Hons) in Mining Engineering from Canada.

I have a few questions regarding the visa.

-Is the Critical Skills Work Visa multiple entry? Will I be able to travel in and out of South Africa more than once with the visa still valid?

-Do I need to have a host or permanent place of residence in South Africa to apply for the visa? 

-I’ll be applying for the visa while I’m in my country of residence and I plan to depart for South Africa only after I’ve found employment there. What do I write on the application form where it asks me about the date of departure to the Republic?

Thank you


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

mokigu said:


> Good day
> 
> I’m interested in applying for the Critical Skills Work Visa who holds a BSc (Hons) in Mining Engineering from Canada.
> 
> ...


_-Is the Critical Skills Work Visa multiple entry? Will I be able to travel in and out of South Africa more than once with the visa still valid?_

Yes it is. You can enter and leave as many times as you wish for as long as the visa is valid.

_-Do I need to have a host or permanent place of residence in South Africa to apply for the visa? _

No. Just a reasonable bank balance but including one with your application might help.

_-I’ll be applying for the visa while I’m in my country of residence and I plan to depart for South Africa only after I’ve found employment there. What do I write on the application form where it asks me about the date of departure to the Republic_

Just write any date in future (like a week/month away). They will issue the actual date for you depending on when your visa is issued.


----------



## mokigu (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

*CSV Bank Statement*

Hie guys on de issue of bank statement ... which type of bank account do vfs want one to produce a bank statement cheque account ..current accont or saving account or any of de above and what kind of reasonanle amount shld reflect on bank statement


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Tawnda E said:


> Hie guys on de issue of bank statement ... which type of bank account do vfs want one to produce a bank statement cheque account ..current accont or saving account or any of de above and what kind of reasonanle amount shld reflect on bank statement


Whatever account you have in your name. Not sure what the actual amount is.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

When i applied they wanted a 3 months bank statement from my current account, i.e. not only a lump sum.


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanx guys for de info


----------

